# [SOLVED] Cant overclock CPU?



## mrhoppsmc (Aug 31, 2009)

My motherboard supposedly has no overclock feature to overclock my cpu  I REALLY badly want to and am wondering is there any other way to overclock without the BIOS and motherboard?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Cant overclock CPU?*

what are you system specs?

usually to overclock you increase FSB in BIOS providing you have a good cooler and PSU that is.

If your system is a prebuilt OEM system like a dell or HP then the BIOS will be locked so you cant do it. This stops people putting in false warranty claims when they screw their systems up.

There are overclocking applications out there but I wouldn't recommend any of them. Overclocking through windows can have disasterous results.


----------



## mrhoppsmc (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Cant overclock CPU?*

Well my system specs are in the My System Tab on left.


----------



## LMiller7 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Re: Cant overclock CPU?*

If the BIOS does not have the necessary settings then your system is not a good candidate for overclocking. If you are having performance issues I would suggest that adding RAM is a better option.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Cant overclock CPU?*



mrhoppsmc said:


> Well my system specs are in the My System Tab on left.


you should have fsb setting in the bios, do you?


----------



## mrhoppsmc (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Cant overclock CPU?*

no i dont have those setting, i barely have any options in the BIOS.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Cant overclock CPU?*

please post screen shots of your bios.

You never answered my earlier question is your system prebuilt i.e a dell or did you build it yourself? just because it has an asus motherboard if its been built by an oem supplier the bios will be locked.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Cant overclock CPU?*

I think I read somewhere that you have to use the EVGA Elite utility program to OC on that Micro board> http://www.evga.com/eleet/


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Cant overclock CPU?*

bad news then, those apps are always ****e and screw things up. I wouldn't bother then.


----------



## mrhoppsmc (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Cant overclock CPU?*

I built it myself and its a EVGA mobo. Oh well, really wanted to OC my CPU to at least 3.2ghz but i guess i will wait to upgrade. Im still gonna try to use the utility and see what happens.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Cant overclock CPU?*

if you built it yourself then there should be a setting called FSB or front side bus which is what you increase to overclock the cpu.

Please post screenshots of the bios, I have never seen a system that was build by the owner that could not be over clocked.


----------



## mrhoppsmc (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Cant overclock CPU?*

k ill post some screenies


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Cant overclock CPU?*

found a post from the evga product manager that said this board was designed not to be able to be o/clocked


----------



## mrhoppsmc (Aug 31, 2009)

*Re: Cant overclock CPU?*

oh thanks for that, no biggie ill just upgrade the mobo next year


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

before buying check the specs of the m/board to be sure it has what you want


----------

